# Grooming tips!



## barnrat (Jan 1, 2007)

good topic! I'm Excited to read up on this! 

Can you really use the fabric sheet things to get excess dirt off?


----------



## fuzzy_pony (Jun 12, 2007)

yeah, just make sure that they are unscented as they attract flies. I use them as my regular rub rag, they really get a lot of dirt off.


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

You can use fabric softener sheets on your horse's mane and tail to take the frizz out and make the stray hair's lay down. We did that at the show in Oct and it worked great!


----------



## giget (May 24, 2007)

oh oh oh i love this topic. i made a lambs wool mit it was so easy just cut oval shapes and sew them together. great for smothing and ading shine to their coat


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I found this and i thought id try and bump it up cause i think its a good topic 

U can you rubbing alcohal on the horses fur when there sweaty it dries it up faster  dont use to to much tho


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

This isnt for your horse but I keep some baby wipes in my brush area and a tea towel (the kind with button sewn on the top to wrap around the frig door or stove handle) To clean my hands after doing hooves, brushing etc and my hands are nasty. The baby wipes are good for cleaning under tails and delicate areas of your horse too.


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't know if this works on horses but have you ever gotten kinda greasy hair? Well I guess taking coffee filters and rubbing them on the hair gets rid of the grease. So I don't know about it working on horses but it's worth trying.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

thats a good idea


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

u mean the white filter type things that u put in a coffee machine??? i might try that lol maybe even on myself if i dont have enought time to wash my hair one day :lol:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yup yup.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol


anyone else have any more grooming tips


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Not really grooming but my hubby told me this one today . Apply a 9% bleach water mix when cleaning hooves to prevent thrush.


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

Hair spray gets hoof black off... but you guys probably knew that.

On that subject... This is sort of off topic. If you bring an empty feed bag to place under your horse's hooves, you can apply the hoof polish much better without getting dirt on it.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

I'm sixteen and I play "dress up" with my horse. When I want to hang out with him but its too cruddy to leave the barn I'll sit on a saw-horse or tall bucket in his stall and braid his mane and put little ribbons on it them and fuss with hats and all sorts of fun stuff.. I'll brush him, and braid his tail, (try) to plait it, shine his hooves, all sorts of stuff. Climb on him and lay on him making poses and taking pictures.  I'm a dork but he enjoys the attention.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

aww lol thats cute


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

anyone else??????


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

I will add my vetwrap, tail wrap thing (not a housold item, but still very useful). Everyone has already seen it by now, if not, see my response to the tail bag thread under the grooming section. It includes pictures and all 
http://www.horseforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=4153


----------



## ilovemydun (Nov 2, 2007)

I looove vet wrapping my horses tail. She looks SO good in orange, so I wrap it up in that, put her cute orange sport boots on and let her out in the arena to run around. She in turn gets excited, shoots her tail in the air and floats. And I take pictures! haha.

But seriously, I love it. Her tail as gotten sooo much longer being wrapped up and protected from the elements.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol cutee ya im thinking bout vet wrapping my mares tale


----------



## 8horses (Jan 28, 2008)

Old soccer socks or knee socks are the best tail bags I have. The cheapest things always seem to last the longest.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

lol ya some people at the barn do that  they sometimes look funny but they work.


----------



## IrishStarxox (Jan 31, 2008)

i find by putting baby oil before shows on my horse around his muzzel and nostrils and around his eyes gives him that really healthy shine to his face it really attracts people to him.. but don't use fragrant oils as they may irratate them just a normal baby oil such as johnsons etc ..


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

hey thats a good idea


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

old lady hair die (i think it is called fanciful) works well on your grey or white horse that has stains


----------



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

karley.hall said:


> old lady hair die (i think it is called fanciful) works well on your grey or white horse that has stains


would that be an irritant to the skin?


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

ya i would think so 

.. if any one has dont this tell us how it went.


----------



## twinkle_toes (Dec 29, 2007)

I have done this and used Fancifull  It works great on manes and tails - a little bit gets it shining! I have never used it on the body because I thought it might irritate their skin.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yes, we used it on legs and never had a problem ...


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

o well i think maybe i might try it


----------



## HrsGrl323 (Nov 6, 2007)

also for getting stains off white marks im not sure what it is but its this blue stuff you put on when bathing and it takes the stains right out... just dont leave it in too long or it will make them turn blue


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

are you talking about quick silver? that is blue and is a shampoo and works wonders too!


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

haha blue spotted horse xD


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

If you spray the bottom of your horses hooves with cooking spray when the snow is really clumpy it keeps snowballs from building up real bad. Even if they do get snow or ice built up under their hoof, it pops right off. :] It works great. Also spray Mane and Tail conditioner on your horses legs before a show, it makes their legs extremely reflective and it makes their muscles obvious. To encourage hair growth without paying for MTG mix a container of 1/3apple cider vinegar (or regular vinegar except it may dry out skin if you don't supplement feed with veggie oil), 1/3water,1/3Listerine(blue) and a squirt of baby oil. Mix it in a spray bottle and put it on where there is little/no hair and it will help it grow back. 

Thats all I can think of.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

those are good tips thanks for sharing


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

-You can use baby diapers to clean white horses/spots.
-Any type of oil will get burs out
-nail polish remover DOES NOT work on getting black hoof polish off..Hairspray DOES work ha ha ha
-baking soda and water mixed together in a paste whitens tails

Thats all I can think of for now....


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

Oil gets burs out?? 

thats good to know lexi gets them all in her forelock and a pain to get out lol.

Hairspray 


Good tips


----------

